# Broadband in Apartment



## spiritmoves (29 Aug 2011)

Long time reader, first time poster!
I'm slightly baffled by how to get broadband into an apartment I'm hoping to rent. Waiting for the agent to get back to me with more details but
I am moving into a place that may or may not have an eircom phone line  but UPC cannot provide broadband in the building because the buillding  contract is with another provider (presumably eircom) - Is that normal?

If there is a phone line, do I have to pay that line cost to Eircom? I see there's broadband for 25 (excl. line rental)

If there is no phone line, is there any way around renting an eircom  phone line - Vodafone only provides broadband through eircom lines and  again, UPC can't in the building.

I looked at a dongle but apparently the 3g reception isn't great! I only need it for 4 months!

Any ideas?! 		​


----------



## Leo (29 Aug 2011)

You need to talk to the agent/ landlord. Many developments are tied in to a single provider for TV, phone & broadband. The providers will have paid the developers for this. 

It's a practice I really dislike, as it means you are locked-in to a single provider, and they know it, so no need for them to offer competetive packages.


----------



## spiritmoves (29 Aug 2011)

Thanks Leo,

Seems to be the situation here. Agent's checking it out for us (think she just learned a spiel about the gaff but never really understood what exactly is on offer or how it works), would that mean we don't pay to install line but still pay line rental then?


----------

